# Two features - managed folders and video playlists



## grapeape (Feb 8, 2004)

1.) ability to create and manage folders and move videos to the folder
e.g. I'd like to create a folder named "Kidz" and move movies I record in that folder so kids can find them easier.

2.) ability to create video playlists
e.g. want to be able to play three or four kids prorgams back to back without manual intervention.


----------



## deltatahoe (Jul 25, 2007)

hmmm....video playlists would be nice....


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I think someone first ask for video playlists in 1999, 5 minutes after setting up the first TiVo. ;-)


----------



## 2njl (Jan 23, 2006)

megazone said:


> I think someone first ask for video playlists in 1999, 5 minutes after setting up the first TiVo. ;-)


And TiVo still can't figure out how to implement it? I suspect this has to be one of the most requested features...at least from TiVo owners with young children.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not they can't, it is that they either don't want to, or have better things to do.


----------



## heidismiles (Aug 12, 2007)

Both great ideas!


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Yeah, I'd like to gather my movies into one folder. My Now Playing list is very long to scroll through.


----------

